# African Cichlid Books...



## TriBabe2009 (Feb 7, 2014)

I have three African Cichlid books that I no longer need. They are looking for a new home..

African Cichlids of Lake Malawi and Tanganyika, 13th Edition by Dr. Axelrod & Dr. Burgess

A Fishkeeper's Guide to African Cichlids by Dr. Loiselle (Tetra Press)

Lake Tanganyikan Cichlids, A Complete Pet Owner's Manual (Barron's)

If you would like them, please let me know.. They are free; all I ask for is that you pay the shipping... I will advise what that is, based on how you want them shipped..

:fish10:

Lori


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

I'll take them if you still have them.


----------



## TriBabe2009 (Feb 7, 2014)

Steven,

They are yours.. I will box them and provide you the price of shipment. Is standard shipment ok, or do you want it shipped some other way?

Thanks,

Lori

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## StevenT (Jun 11, 2013)

Standard is fine PM me the price


----------

